# ICON Tools from Harbor Freight review



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm retired now.
No longer a mechanic.
But I'm still a tool nut with tens of thousands of dollars worth of tools.
Recently, HARBOR FREIGHT (known for selling economical home/shop quality tools) started up a new tool line called ICON.
ICON is sold and marketed as "Tool truck quality"...As in Snap On, Matco, etc.
I own a lot of Snap On tools. I've got to say that from my experience so far, this ICON stuff is pretty decent. Close in appearance. Close in observed quality and in function. And comes in between 20-30% of the price of Snap On.
The old saying that you get what you pay for does not seem to hold true here.
And I am giving these tools my nod of approval if you are a home mechanic or someone just starting out without a zillion dollar tool budget.
What's even better is that you can Google a 20% off ICON coupon from Harbor Freight and get UNLIMITED ICON items for 20% off. That's 20% off your whole in store purchase...Or off of any one item ordered online.
If you cannot find that coupon, I'll send it to you.
This is my most recent 20% off haul.
Yes. I have an issue....


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 7, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm retired now.
> No longer a mechanic.
> But I'm still a tool nut with tens of thousands of dollars worth of tools.
> Recently, HARBOR FREIGHT (known for selling economical home/shop quality tools) started up a new tool line called ICON.
> ...



Thanks for the review. I often pick up items from HF. Most things turn out to work out pretty well.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 7, 2020)

That reminds me I need to get another garden torch. Great to start my grill with!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 7, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks for the review. I often pick up items from HF. Most things turn out to work out pretty well.


This ICON branded stuff is a few notches above their normal stuff.
(To say one notch above might not be much of an endorsement.)


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 7, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm retired now.
> No longer a mechanic.
> But I'm still a tool nut with tens of thousands of dollars worth of tools.
> Recently, HARBOR FREIGHT (known for selling economical home/shop quality tools) started up a new tool line called ICON.
> ...


Oh, Ed, I'm sure you don't really need these new tools, but I'm glad you can surround yourself with "comfort" items.
And if I need any tools, I'll head on over to Harbor Freight. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 8, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, Ed, I'm sure you don't really need these new tools, but I'm glad you can surround yourself with "comfort" items.
> And if I need any tools, I'll head on over to Harbor Freight. Thanks for the review.



Some people love tools...some people purses (me!)...but we ALL love...? You guessed it: torties!


----------

